

Solve word puzzles with bash - Tsiolkovsky
https://raymii.org/s/articles/Solve_word_puzzles_with_bash.html

======
mdewinter
I just manually converted this article from PDF to Markdown and HTML for easy
of copy pasting and archiving.

If you like it, please subscribe to Linux Voice. It is an awesome magazine
with an awesome team of people. Subscribe via
[http://shop.linuxvoice.com/](http://shop.linuxvoice.com/) from just GBP 38
and get future issues straight to your door or inbox! (DRM Free PDF's and more
available).

